# Need to upgrade parts of my current build. Asking for advises.



## winterwonderland (Sep 23, 2019)

So. If you look at my specs, that is my current PC that i wish to upgrade, at least some parts of it. Not only that, but i also want to have a 2nd PC available as a nice backup, just in case. I've looked around a little, and i have come to the conclusion that i need to upgrade these parts:
- Motherboard: €100~150
- CPU: €200-300 (i cannot go much higher than €300, but feel free to list CPUs around €350, just in case)
- GPU: €200-300 (same as with CPU)
- I also need to get myself a doable cooler, and there i have set my eyes on Noctua NH-D15, as it fits within my budget.

I probably don't need to upgrade my RAM just yet, right?

The reasons i am in need of an upgrade is so that i can multitask a little more efficiently. 
- An example: My work consists of having several streams (4-5) available on my screens while i do some browsing at the same time. Now it becomes very laggy and sometimes a bit slow when i am doing so. My connection is fine, though, so it's mostly the hardware.
- Another example is when i record i.e a screen with a flash running (such as a stream/casino event/etc), it gets a bit choppy/laggy sometimes when recording, even though i tried to optimize the settings as much as possible for my pc. 
- Aside from that, i want to do some easy/basic gaming as well as some casual video/picture editing without things needing to be processed for a crazy amount of time (yep, i know it takes time to render etc.)

Any advises would be welcomed. And like always; thanks in advance!


----------



## dirtyferret (Sep 23, 2019)

Why are you upgrading?  What is the PC doing that is not up to your desire of performance?  We need specific examples.  Posting a budget and upgrade advice will just get you a list of everyone's favorite brands if you have no plan of what performance you want out of the PC.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 23, 2019)

32gb of slow ass 2133 ram confuses me.
what do you do with your pc ?
that ram will bottleneck any cpu for gaming purposes.


----------



## winterwonderland (Sep 23, 2019)

dirtyferret said:


> Why are you upgrading?  What is the PC doing that is not up to your desire of performance?  We need specific examples.  Posting a budget and upgrade advice will just get you a list of everyone's favorite brands if you have no plan of what performance you want out of the PC.



Pardon for the lack of information. I have updated the main thread now. My bad.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 23, 2019)

need moar corez for streaming
look at ryzen 2700 prices

what is your ram usage at peak ? do you need 32gb ? cause 2133 ddr4 is crap by today's standards.


----------



## winterwonderland (Sep 23, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> need moar corez for streaming
> look at ryzen 2700 prices
> 
> what is your ram usage at peak ? do you need 32gb ? cause 2133 ddr4 is crap by today's standards.



Interesting. I have never had AMD cpu... AMD Ryzen 7 2700X 3.7GHz Socket AM4 is actually very reasonably priced here where i live... would that be any good compared to what i have? Also, if i would upgrade to AMD, i suppose i need a new motherboard that supports it too, yes?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 23, 2019)

yes you need any am4 mobo.b350 is fine,with bios upgrade.
streaming is cpu thread heavy,and since you're only targeting 60 fps streaming (I suppose) then go with amd.

for gpu go with 1660 or higher.


Spoiler: link





__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/obs/comments/cd2gy3









						Available Now: New GeForce-Optimized OBS and RTX Encoder Enables Pro-Quality Broadcasting on a Single PC
					

Improved encoders, faster framerates, and the new OBS update give GeForce RTX users the performance to stream and game simultaneously at maximum quality on one PC or Max-Q laptop.



					www.nvidia.com
				







1650 still uses Volta nvenc.good,but turing is better









						Nvidia Slips Volta NVENC Into GeForce GTX 1650 Instead Of Turing NVENC
					

The specifications for the GeForce GTX 1650 reveals that the graphics card is packing the old Volta NVENC encoder instead of the Turing NVENC encoder.




					www.tomshardware.com


----------



## NoJuan999 (Sep 23, 2019)

I would look at these:
CPU: Ryzen 5 2600
MB: Asus ROG Strix B450-F
GPU: GTX 1660Ti
RAM: 16GB 3200





						System Builder
					






					de.pcpartpicker.com
				




Or
CPU: Ryzen 5 3600
MB: MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX (It already has a BIOS that can Run a 3000 Series CPU)
GPU: GTX 1660Ti
RAM: 16GB 3200





						System Builder
					






					de.pcpartpicker.com
				




Either of those would be decent gaming/encoding rigs.
I had a 2600 (OC'd to 4 GHz) on my ROG Strix B450-F and I used it to stream to 2 1080p TV's via PLEX, encode video and Game and it did all of that well.
My new 3700x just does it better. 

Or if you want a 2700x which is better for multi core streaming/encoding than the 2600 or 3600:
CPU: Ryzen 7 2700x
MB: Asus ROG Strix B450-F
GPU: GTX 1660Ti
RAM: 16GB 3200





						System Builder
					






					de.pcpartpicker.com
				





You could use your existing RAM for now, BUT faster RAM will definitely improve the overall system perfromance.


----------



## winterwonderland (Sep 23, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> yes you need any am4 mobo.b350 is fine,with bios upgrade.
> streaming is cpu thread heavy,and since you're only targeting 60 fps streaming (I suppose) then go with amd.
> 
> for gpu go with 1660 or higher.
> ...



Yep, i like the sound of that! Thanks for being simple but yet thorough. Now i just gotta google the differences between Intel and AMD cpus.  Never used AMD before... but if it would work for me + it's VERY budget friendly for my wallet, it seems to be a clear alternative for me now.



NoJuan999 said:


> I would look:
> CPU: Ryzen 5 2600
> MB: Asus ROG Strix B450-F
> GPU: GTX 1660Ti
> ...



I see you suggest R5 instead of R7... why's that? I am asking because i get the R7 i mentioned above for the same price as R5 3600... hmm...

And clearly, 1660 seems to be the GPU to go for...


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 23, 2019)

minstreless said:


> Yep, i like the sound of that! Thanks for being simple but yet thorough. Now i just gotta google the differences between Intel and AMD cpus.  Never used AMD before... but if it would work for me + it's VERY budget friendly for my wallet, it seems to be a clear alternative for me now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your use scenario suits amd's r7 2700 cpu profile - good nuff for 60 fps with great multithread performance for the price.
is gonna need faster ram though.2133 is gonna bottleneck the crap out of any cpu,ryzen and intel,but ryzen specifically since it works on infinity fabric connecting the ccx modules and needs low latency to perform well in gaming.3200 c16 is pretty budget friendly and should run fine on ryzen 2000


----------



## NoJuan999 (Sep 23, 2019)

minstreless said:


> Yep, i like the sound of that! Thanks for being simple but yet thorough. Now i just gotta google the differences between Intel and AMD cpus.  Never used AMD before... but if it would work for me + it's VERY budget friendly for my wallet, it seems to be a clear alternative for me now.
> 
> I see you suggest R5 instead of R7... why's that? I am asking because i get the R7 i mentioned above for the same price as R5 3600... hmm...
> 
> And clearly, 1660 seems to be the GPU to go for...


See my Edited post above.
I added a 2700x build.
I was just trying to keep the price down with the first 2 builds, but the 2700x will perform better for multicore encoding/streaming.


----------



## winterwonderland (Sep 23, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> your use scenario suits amd's r7 2700 cpu profile - good nuff for 60 fps with great multithread performance for the price.
> is gonna need faster ram though.2133 is gonna bottleneck the crap out of any cpu,ryzen and intel,but ryzen specifically since it works on infinity fabric connecting the ccx modules and needs low latency to perform well in gaming.3200 c16 is pretty budget friendly and should run fine on ryzen 2000





NoJuan999 said:


> See my Edited post above.
> I added a 2700x build.
> I was just trying to keep the price down with the first 2 builds, but the 2700x will perform better for multicore encoding/streaming.



Replying both @cucker tarlson and @NoJuan999 - Yep, i am pretty much determined to go for R7 2700 now, seeing how good it really is AND how budget-friendly it is. the memory you two mention are different, no? what are the differences in those memory sticks you two mention? Also, can i go for 2x8GB for now and then maybe get another dose of 2x8GB later on if needed, or would it be better to just buy 2x16gb? Just thinking to limit the budget as much as possible...

What about the GPU? Any 1660s i should try to find? when i searched for 1660, i got waaay too many choices... Any examples on which ones i should go for? PNY? Asus? ... Not sure which one to pick.

As for mobo... either B350 or B450... both are priced the same over here... or are there specific b350 and b450 models that i should go for, perhaps?

Thanks again for quick responses and advises!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 23, 2019)

depends on your ram usage.how much are you using now at peak ?
any 1660 will do,go for msi gaming x if you can,avoid small form factor cards,go for dual fan
here's b450/x470 tier list,go for a midrange board that fits your budget


			https://i.redd.it/7n48gewun0p21.png


----------



## winterwonderland (Sep 23, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> depends on your ram usage.how much are you using now at peak ?
> any 1660 will do,go for msi gaming x if you can,avoid small form factor cards,go for dual fan
> here's b450/x470 tier list,go for a midrange board that fits your budget
> 
> ...



Thanks a bunch for that list! That gives me a good idea on what to go for that fits my budget. 

If you don't mind me asking, but what are small form factor cards? Brands such as PNY or so, or?

And i cannot/shouldn't go lower than 1660, right?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 23, 2019)

depends on your resolution
small factor cards are small,therefore produce more noise


----------



## winterwonderland (Sep 23, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> depends on your resolution
> small factor cards are small,therefore produce more noise



Resolution? Well, i have only 1080p screens... which works fine for me, for sure.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Sep 23, 2019)

I listed the MSI GTX 1660 Ti Ventus because I have an MSI GTX 1660 Ti Armor OC that I really like and the Ventus is just a slightly slower version of my GPU which met your $300 budget.
And I listed the Asus ROG Strix B450-F because I have one and it is a Great MB and runs my 3700x very well so I know it would run a 2700x without any problem.
And the RAM kit I listed is compatible with both the Asus and MSI boards I listed.
Also 16 GBs is enough for most users and quite a bit cheaper than a 32 GB kit.
If you really need 32 GB of RAM due to you running some seriously Memory Intensive Apps, I would get a Good 3200 MHz C16 2x16 GB kit that is compatible with whatever motherboard you end up choosing.


----------



## winterwonderland (Sep 24, 2019)

NoJuan999 said:


> I listed the MSI GTX 1660 Ti Ventus because I have an MSI GTX 1660 Ti Armor OC that I really like and the Ventus is just a slightly slower version of my GPU which met your $300 budget.
> And I listed the Asus ROG Strix B450-F because I have one and it is a Great MB and runs my 3700x very well so I know it would run a 2700x without any problem.
> And the RAM kit I listed is compatible with both the Asus and MSI boards I listed.
> Also 16 GBs is enough for most users and quite a bit cheaper than a 32 GB kit.
> If you really need 32 GB of RAM due to you running some seriously Memory Intensive Apps, I would get a Good 3200 MHz C16 2x16 GB kit that is compatible with whatever motherboard you end up choosing.



Ah ok. Yes, i believe 16gb memory will all good for now.

Hmm.... cucker posted a list of mobos telling me that i should aim for those in mid-tier... the mobo you posted is on lower tier... which one should i go for? they are all priced about the same price range etc.  And from that list, B450M Tomahawk is a lot more expensive than B450M Tomahwak Max.... can i go for the Max version, perhaps, or?

Now, i need to see if i can find the GPU on ebay or something.... that's the most costly piece of gear.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Sep 24, 2019)

The MSI B450 Tomahawk Max will work fine.
And I have seen that VRM Tier list as well. 
But I know for a fact that my supposedly lower tier VRM handles the 3700x extremely well, since I have one installed as I'm typing this post. 
I have a temperature sensor that I put on to of my VRM and it has never gone over 45c. 
That VRM tier list is a good guide but you should take it with a grain of salt.

Here's the one he posted:








						AM4 B450/X470 Motherboard Vcore VRM Tier List v1.3
					

B450/X470 v1.3                                                   AM4 B450/X470 MOTHERBOARD Vcore VRM TIER LIST v1.3 (2019-03-29),                  BY Cautilus#5912 (Discord)                         Cr1318 (Reddit) ASROCK,ASUS,GIGABYTE,MSI TOP TIER Most suitable for extreme overclocking,X470 Taich...




					docs.google.com
				



And here's another one:





						AM4 Vcore VRM Ratings v1.4 (2019-11-07) - Google Drive
					






					docs.google.com


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 24, 2019)

NoJuan999 said:


> The MSI B450 Tomahawk Max will work fine.
> And I have seen that VRM Tier list as well.
> But I know for a fact that my supposedly lower tier VRM handles the 3700x extremely well, since I have one installed as I'm typing this post.
> I have a temperature sensor that I put on to of my VRM and it has never gone over 45c.
> ...


thanks for the list.
was never aware of the existence of x370 fatal1ty pro,seems just as good as taichi but 10% cheaper here
might be my ryzen 3000 mobo if I ever get one.this smashes any entry level x570 and it's cheaper.


----------



## MrPotatoHead (Sep 24, 2019)

Here's a thought, get a ryzen 3600 and an b450 max mb, freeing up 100-150 of your cpu budget, add that to your gpu budget and aim for a 2070 or 5700 for more gpu power, if you can oc that ram to 2400 you should be OK as there is only about a 5% difference with ryzen 3000 series in gaming with 2400-3200 ram. 

Better ipc than your 6400 and a 2600/2700 also.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 24, 2019)

how is 3600 gonna "free up" more budget than 2700x ? they're the same price and 2700x goes on sale pretty often these days


----------



## MrPotatoHead (Sep 24, 2019)

Gosh, let me see.. I was referring to the op...



minstreless said:


> CPU: €200-300 (i cannot go much higher than €300, but feel free to list CPUs around €350, just in case)





cucker tarlson said:


> how is 3600 gonna "free up" more budget than 2700x ? they're the same price and 2700x goes on sale pretty often these days


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 24, 2019)

MrPotatoHead said:


> Gosh, let me see.. I was referring to the op...


the op is set on 2700x
might wanna read the discussion


----------



## kapone32 (Sep 24, 2019)

minstreless said:


> So. If you look at my specs, that is my current PC that i wish to upgrade, at least some parts of it. Not only that, but i also want to have a 2nd PC available as a nice backup, just in case. I've looked around a little, and i have come to the conclusion that i need to upgrade these parts:
> - Motherboard: €100~150
> - CPU: €200-300 (i cannot go much higher than €300, but feel free to list CPUs around €350, just in case)
> - GPU: €200-300 (same as with CPU)
> ...



If I were you I would seriously look at Threadripper for what you wan to do. Right now you can get TR4 chips for dirt cheap. The MBs are not as expensive as they used to be either. For me a 1900X (faster than the 2700X) with an As Rock X399 Phantom Gaming 6 (cheapest TR$ board) would the cat's meow for you. It comes with a 2.5 Gbit LAN and has a spot for a WIFI 6 module (Like the Intel AX200). Noctua also makes a variant of their DH lines for TR4 and they cost about the same.


----------



## winterwonderland (Sep 24, 2019)

MrPotatoHead said:


> Gosh, let me see.. I was referring to the op...





cucker tarlson said:


> the op is set on 2700x
> might wanna read the discussion



I assume Mr is talking about R5 3600, since it's the same price as the R7 2700... The R5 3600 3.6 ghz is priced the same as R7 2700 3.7 ghz.... so, wouldn't it be wiser to go for the 2700 then, or?


----------



## NoJuan999 (Sep 24, 2019)

The R7 2700 is a pretty bad performer.
My R5 2600 (OC'd to 4 GHz) out performed it by quite a bit.
The 2700x on the other hand easily out performed my OC'd 2600.


----------



## winterwonderland (Sep 24, 2019)

NoJuan999 said:


> The R7 2700 is a pretty bad performer.
> My R5 2600 (OC'd to 4 GHz) out performed it by quite a bit.
> The 2700x on the other hand easily out performed my OC'd 2600.



Geez.... i am so sorry for not remembering to add the "X" behind it... Whenever i have been talking about 2700, i actually meant R7 2700X 3.7ghz... that has the same price as the R5 3600 mentioned earlier...


----------



## MrPotatoHead (Sep 24, 2019)

Why discount the 3600 over the 2700x the former is 5-10% better in gaming at the op's 1080p resolution and almost the same at multicore productivity, probably more so since the new agesa updates that fix boost...


----------



## NoJuan999 (Sep 24, 2019)

MrPotatoHead said:


> Why discount the 3600 over the 2700x the former is 5-10% better in gaming at the op's 1080p resolution and almost the same at multicore productivity, probably more so since the new agesa updates that fix boost...








						AMD Ryzen 5 3600 vs AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
					

We compare the AMD Ryzen 5 3600 with the AMD Ryzen 7 2700X with a wide selection of benchmark tools and data to help you choose the right processor, for your computing needs.




					www.hwbench.com


----------



## winterwonderland (Sep 24, 2019)

NoJuan999 said:


> AMD Ryzen 5 3600 vs AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
> 
> 
> We compare the AMD Ryzen 5 3600 with the AMD Ryzen 7 2700X with a wide selection of benchmark tools and data to help you choose the right processor, for your computing needs.
> ...



So, what me, the noob, learned from that, is that 2700X, which is $5 cheaper than 3600, is a better option for me and my tasks/use?


----------



## MrPotatoHead (Sep 24, 2019)

Bare in mind that this was with the first review bios for ryzen 3000 and they have since improved boost and memory 



NoJuan999 said:


> AMD Ryzen 5 3600 vs AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
> 
> 
> We compare the AMD Ryzen 5 3600 with the AMD Ryzen 7 2700X with a wide selection of benchmark tools and data to help you choose the right processor, for your computing needs.
> ...


----------



## NoJuan999 (Sep 24, 2019)

> Bare in mind that this was with the first review bios for ryzen 3000 and they have since improved boost and memory


Actually the BIOS versions released to the Reviewers performed better than  the Officially released BIOS versions which is why AMD recently released AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA to get the Boost clocks back up to where they were with the Review BIOS version.
Those are just getting released now, my BIOS still has AGESA 1.0.0.3ABB.

For gaming I personally would recommend the 3600.
But for multicore Video Encoding and similar work loads I'd still recommend the 2700x or even better the 3700x (if his budget allowed it).


----------



## winterwonderland (Sep 24, 2019)

NoJuan999 said:


> Actually the BIOS versions released to the Reviewers performed better than  the Officially released BIOS versions which is why AMD recently released AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA to get the Boost clocks back up to where they were with the Review BIOS version.
> Those are just getting released now, my BIOS still has AGESA 1.0.0.3ABB.
> 
> For gaming I personally would recommend the 3600.
> But for multicore Video Encoding and similar work loads I'd still recommend the 2700x or even better the 3700x (if his budget allowed it).



Well, i can for sure say that i will ONLY be a casual gamer. no hardcore or so. That is why 3700X will be beyond my reach when it comes to my budget, unfortunately. HOWEVER, if i am able to find a good sale on 3700X, how big of a difference would that make for my purposes, which is more all-around (a little gaming, video/picture editing, streaming) instead of focusing on just 1 area (gaming/streaming)..

And what about mobo? If i'd go for 2700X or 3700X, is it still M450-F Gaming that is the recommended one?


----------



## NoJuan999 (Sep 25, 2019)

I am only a casual gamer, but I do stream to 2 1080p TV's with PLEX pretty much all day everyday and do some video encoding (a few times a week) so the 3700x makes a pretty big difference for me compared to the Ryzen 5 2600 (OC'd to 4 Ghz) that I was using.
Everything just feels smoother (games don't stutter due to streaming) and my encodes take just over 1/2 as long as they did.
As for motherboards that is really up to you, but I have a B450 board running my 3700x and it works great.


----------



## winterwonderland (Sep 25, 2019)

NoJuan999 said:


> I am only a casual gamer, but I do stream to 2 1080p TV's with PLEX pretty much all day everyday and do some video encoding (a few times a week) so the 3700x makes a pretty big difference for me compared to the Ryzen 5 2600 (OC'd to 4 Ghz) that I was using.
> Everything just feels smoother (games don't stutter due to streaming) and my encodes take just over 1/2 as long as they did.
> As for motherboards that is really up to you, but I have a B450 board running my 3700x and it works great.



Gotcha. Sounds like you have the same usage field as i do then. But is 3700X that much better than then 2700X? cuz here, it's about $150 difference between those 2.... what you reckon? And yes, that B450 mobo looks like it's well within my budget, so i will probably go for that. and that will fit inside my current tower, yes?


----------



## NoJuan999 (Sep 25, 2019)

The 3700x was a pretty big upgrade from my 2600 but I don't think it would have made anywhere near as much difference from a 2700x.
And you can geta B450 board to fit pretty much any size case.
My Asus ROG Strix B450-F is an ATX MB and I have a Mid tower case.
I did just buy a full tower case I am going to switch over to though.
I bought the bigger case because I have a LOT of HDDs (3) and SSDs (4) in my case and the bigger case will just fit them better and not be as cluttered.


----------



## winterwonderland (Sep 25, 2019)

NoJuan999 said:


> The 3700x was a pretty big upgrade from my 2600 but I don't think it would have made anywhere near as much difference from a 2700x.
> And you can geta B450 board to fit pretty much any size case.
> My Asus ROG Strix B450-F is an ATX MB and I have a Mid tower case.
> I did just buy a full tower case I am going to switch over to though.
> I bought the bigger case because I have a LOT of HDDs (3) and SSDs (4) in my case and the bigger case will just fit them better and not be as cluttered.



So, seeing that it would cost me $150 MORE for that 3700X, i can easily go for that 2700X instead, since the difference isn't THAT insane, right?

Yes, that mobo is definitely well within my price range + it seems to be packed with all necessary connections etc.

What about cooling for the CPU considering the tower i am currently using? Would NH-D15 suit nicely for that, perhaps?


----------



## NoJuan999 (Sep 25, 2019)

Yes, I think a 2700x will work very well for you and keep your cost at a reasonable level.
If the NH-D15 fits in your case then it is an Excellent cooler and would work Very well on a 2700x.


----------



## winterwonderland (Sep 25, 2019)

NoJuan999 said:


> Yes, I think a 2700x will work very well for you and keep your cost at a reasonable level.
> If the NH-D15 fits in your case then it is an Excellent cooler and would work Very well on a 2700x.



Neat. Then it's decided; 2700X and Strix B450-F Gaming. cool. Thanks for clearing that out for me.

I will ask the shop if that NH-D15 will fit my tower...

Now, to figure out the GPU... 1660 is the lowest i can go for, right? But it seems to be pretty empty of those cards on ebay... particularly the MSI one mentioned earlier... Buying the gpu you mentioned directly from the store costs about $450 over here, which is a tad bit over my budget... Any other suggestions there, perhaps?


----------



## NoJuan999 (Sep 25, 2019)

You could look at a GTX 1060 6 GB or a n AMD RX 580 8 GB card.
They are both decent cards and about the same performance wise (both a step down from a 1660 or 1660 Ti).
The RX 580 uses quite a bit more power though so you would need a good 550W or higher PSU if you get one.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 25, 2019)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1660 Super Releases on Oct 29nd
					

Chinese website ITHome has new info on the release of NVIDA's GeForce GTX 1660 Super graphics cards. According to their website, the release is expected for October 22nd, which seems credible, considering NVIDIA always launches on a Tuesday. As expected, the card will be built around the Turing...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




!!!


----------



## winterwonderland (Sep 30, 2019)

Ok, to sum it up, these are the parts i will be aiming to upgrade (look at my system specs to see my current system):
- G.Skill Ripjaws V Black DDR4 3200MHz 2x8GB (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB)
- MSI GeForce GTX 1660 Ti Ventus XS OC HDMI 3xDP 6GB
- Asus ROG Strix B450-F Gaming
- AMD Ryzen 7 2700X 3.7GHz Socket AM4 Box

@NoJuan999 you mentioned that i COULD go for MSI GeForce GTX 1060 Gaming X HDMI 3xDP 6GB, but it is priced roughly the same as the 1660 i mentioned above... I take it that there aren't other alternatives, other than 3rd party brands, right?

Also, any alternatives for the mobo? Just so i will have more options to go for. I take it that a mobo with "Gaming" in the name is what i need so it will work good for my purposes;
- Multi-streaming + multi-browsing at once
- Casual video editing
- Casual photoshop use
- Casual gaming (nothing too hardcore, just some simple gaming)

Thanks again for all the advises!


----------



## NoJuan999 (Sep 30, 2019)

minstreless said:


> Ok, to sum it up, these are the parts i will be aiming to upgrade (look at my system specs to see my current system):
> - G.Skill Ripjaws V Black DDR4 3200MHz 2x8GB (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB)
> - MSI GeForce GTX 1660 Ti Ventus XS OC HDMI 3xDP 6GB
> - Asus ROG Strix B450-F Gaming
> - AMD Ryzen 7 2700X 3.7GHz Socket AM4 Box


That is a Very solid build and will work well for your stated use.

The MSI B450 Tomahawk Max and MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC are also both very good motherboards.
I considered those two when I built my system, I just liked the Asus ROG Strix B450-F best for my wants and needs.
But if you do choose a different MB make sure that the RAM kit you buy is listed as compatible with it so you don't run into any issues getting the RAM to run at it's rated speed.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 30, 2019)

minstreless said:


> Ok, to sum it up, these are the parts i will be aiming to upgrade (look at my system specs to see my current system):
> - G.Skill Ripjaws V Black DDR4 3200MHz 2x8GB (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB)
> - MSI GeForce GTX 1660 Ti Ventus XS OC HDMI 3xDP 6GB
> - Asus ROG Strix B450-F Gaming
> ...


wait for 1660 super !!!


----------



## winterwonderland (Sep 30, 2019)

NoJuan999 said:


> That is a Very solid build and will work well for your stated use.
> 
> The MSI B450 Tomahawk Max and MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC are also both very good motherboards.
> I considered those two when I built my system, I just liked the Asus ROG Strix B450-F best for my wants and needs.
> But if you do choose a different MB make sure that the RAM kit you buy is listed as compatible with it so you don't run into any issues getting the RAM to run at it's rated speed.



Ah okay. What are the big/key differences between B450 Tomahawk Max and Strix B450-F? I see that the Strix has a newer HDMI-version... More USB-ports... 1 more PCIE x16-slot... All kinda irrelevant to me.. Both mobos are priced the same over here. Any thoughts on that?

Also, how can i see if the Noctua NH-D15 will fit that mobo + my current tower?

Any thoughts on cucker tarlson's suggestion on the 1660 Super?



cucker tarlson said:


> wait for 1660 super !!!



Yep, it looks very promising, for sure. And the price seems to be quite good as well.

I am not going to buy these parts until late november, by the way. Must wait for black friday to commence which is when i will get these. By then, i hope that 1660 will be available. How will 1660 Super work for the list above?

Thanks for all the inputs, you two!


----------



## NoJuan999 (Sep 30, 2019)

The only thing I don't like about the MSI boards is that there have been a lot of posts (on a different tech forum I frequent) about how buggy their BIOS tends to be.
But other than that, the boards themselves look to be pretty good.

As far as the 1660 Super vs the 1660 Ti, I can't say yet since they haven't released the Super.
Once they do, I'm sure there will be at least a few good reviews comparing the 1660 Super to the 1660 Ti.
Once that happens you will be able to make an informed choice.


----------



## winterwonderland (Sep 30, 2019)

NoJuan999 said:


> The only thing I don't like about the MSI boards is that there have been a lot of posts (on a different tech forum I frequent) about how buggy their BIOS tends to be.
> But other than that, the boards themselves look to be pretty good.
> 
> As far as the 1660 Super vs the 1660 Ti, I can't say yet since they haven't released the Super.
> ...



Ah i understand. But... what other mobos should i go for then if i'd consider other brands than MSI? When i read what you wrote, i had to google it myself, and yep, you're right on that... they do tend to be quite buggy, yes. 

Yes, i will wait. Not going to do the upgrade until black friday anyway, hehe. Good time to properly go through the stuff that i want to have, for sure.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Oct 1, 2019)

Youi could take a look at the Asrock Fatal1ty B450 Gaming K4 and Asrock B450 Pro4.
I haven't done any research on those but I do know they both have decent VRMs.
So I'd recommend you check reviews of them to see how well (or not) they were rated.

And possibly the Gigabyte B450 Aorus Elite, which again I have NOT researched at all.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 6, 2019)

some 1660 super leaks show it's worth waiting for,just like 5500xt






if this ends up 10% faster at same/reduced price it's gonna be really good for the money.

may wanna wait for 5600xt too,might be an absolute price/performance killer,though if you're looking for a card for streaming turing might be better thanks to its very good encoder.


@minstreless list a couple of b450 boards that are within your budget,we'll pcik the best one.


god damn this build is turning out to be really nice for the money.
2700x and 1660 super are gonna do a fantastic job for 1080p streaming both for now and well into the future and it won't cost you that much.


----------



## winterwonderland (Oct 7, 2019)

NoJuan999 said:


> Youi could take a look at the Asrock Fatal1ty B450 Gaming K4 and Asrock B450 Pro4.
> I haven't done any research on those but I do know they both have decent VRMs.
> So I'd recommend you check reviews of them to see how well (or not) they were rated.
> 
> And possibly the Gigabyte B450 Aorus Elite, which again I have NOT researched at all.



Those were well enough my budget, but by the looks of reviews and specs, it doesn't quite match up to the likes of B450 Tomahawk Max and Strix B450-F Gaming that you've previously listed, which are both nicely within my budget line. So yeah, it will most likely be either of those 2... but which one, that is what i need to decide on, but there's still time. I am not upgrading until END of november...



cucker tarlson said:


> some 1660 super leaks show it's worth waiting for,just like 5500xt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wohaa! That 1660 Super sounds like a rock solid deal, for sure. Especially if it will end up costing about the same as the 1660 cards you have previously mentioned.

When it comes to the B450 mobos, i can afford B450 Tomahawk Max and Strix B450-F Gaming. Not sure if there are other mobos that cost the same or are in the same class, but according to @NoJuan999 they seem to be pretty nice with good specs and that will work well with the 2700X.

Yes, i believe it is starting to look like a proper build that is well within my budget. THANKS a bunch for them advises!


----------



## holyprof (Oct 7, 2019)

I found this thread a bit late, but here's my advice:
Stay away from X470 MSI motherboards. My MSI X470 Gaming Plus was pretty expensive compared to MSI's B450 but .... the B450's BIOS got updated and my X470 didn't.
Also, at that (low) RAM speed, my guess is that benchmarks you see online using 3200 MT/s or higher frequency RAM, will not be very precise for your DDR4-2166. I guess the Zen2 (Ryzen 3600 or 3700X) will benefit from their enormous cache memory even more when using slow RAM. So I would prefer the 3600 instead of the 2700X - check https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-ryzen-5-3600/22.html
the 3600 beats or ties with the 2700X while consuming less energy.


----------



## winterwonderland (Oct 10, 2019)

holyprof said:


> I found this thread a bit late, but here's my advice:
> Stay away from X470 MSI motherboards. My MSI X470 Gaming Plus was pretty expensive compared to MSI's B450 but .... the B450's BIOS got updated and my X470 didn't.
> Also, at that (low) RAM speed, my guess is that benchmarks you see online using 3200 MT/s or higher frequency RAM, will not be very precise for your DDR4-2166. I guess the Zen2 (Ryzen 3600 or 3700X) will benefit from their enormous cache memory even more when using slow RAM. So I would prefer the 3600 instead of the 2700X - check https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-ryzen-5-3600/22.html
> the 3600 beats or ties with the 2700X while consuming less energy.



Interesting, but yeah, I am quite certain that i will go for the B450-F Gaming mobo.

Here is another question: *WHAT would be a step UP *from Ryzen R7 2700X or R5 3600. Would that be R7 3700X, perhaps? If so, how would the 3700X work with the B450-F Gaming mobo? I am asking because I might be able to put more more into the CPU... And what about the GPU? What would be the next step after the 1660 Super? Any inputs on those Q's @NoJuan999 and @cucker tarlson ?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 10, 2019)

3700x,but not worth it for what you need it for.IMO when it comes to Ryzen 3000 either go 3600 or 3900.
5700 or Rtx 2060 would be a step up from 1660 super but the current card will do more than fine,buy that for now,upgrade once NVIDIA/amd next gen drops and sees price cuts.


----------



## winterwonderland (Oct 10, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> 3700x,but not worth it for what you need it for.IMO when it comes to Ryzen 3000 either go 3600 or 3900.
> 5700 or Rtx 2060 would be a step up from 1660 super but the current card will do more than fine,buy that for now,upgrade once NVIDIA/amd next gen drops and sees price cuts.



Ah, i understand. How big of a difference is 3600 vs 2700X and 3900 vs 2700X? Just wondering, just in case i'd somehow afford the 3900.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 10, 2019)

minstreless said:


> Ah, i understand. How big of a difference is 3600 vs 2700X and 3900 vs 2700X? Just wondering, just in case i'd somehow afford the 3900.


it's relative to what you need it for.
I'd choose 2700x over 3600 in your case,good enough for 60 fps and more cores/threads equals lower load for smooth streaming.For myself I'd go with 3600-better single core performance and high speed ram tolerance for high refresh rate gaming.

3900x is a great cpu if you can find it at msrp and you run something that 24 threads can do better than 16.In your case 2700x is just too good of a deal.It's 1/3rd the price of 3900x and you won't feel the difference most likely.

upgrade your cpu when you need to,,that 2700x will last you for quite some time.You're going from 4c/4t to 8c/16t,multitasking is going to feel ridiculously smooth with 2700x already.

get faster memory too.3200 c16 is the best bang for the buck  ram atm,that 2133 is just miserable paired with modern cpus.might take aways as much as 20% from 2700x's performance at times compared to 3200 c16.

btw I found your other thread looking for a monitor,seems like you're looking at 1440p options.depending on what you'll be playing that 1660 super may do fine in a lot of games but fall short if you're targeting ultra in some of the more demanding games.may wanna consider 2060/2060 super.gotta know what you'll be playing to determine.

here's a 2700x with 1660ti at 1440p


----------



## winterwonderland (Oct 10, 2019)

Ahh, i see. Yeah, for me, the problem seems to be that i cannot multitask with my current specs. Sometimes, it takes too long to load flash-powered sites if i have too many tabs/browsers open while i.e watching some youtube+streams. So that part MUST be heavily improved with the upgrades i am going to do. But yeah, that 3900 seems to be a tad bit over the top for me, i guess. So far, that 2800X seems to be the best buy for me, i guess.

Mobo seems to be decided, more or less, as that B450-F Ga0ming seems to be the most proper choice for me. But out of curiosity, what would be an upgrade to the B450-F Gaming? Hmm...

As for the memory, there i believe i can fire it up a notch. Currently, i have set my mind for @NoJuan999's suggestion of G.Skill Ripjaws V Black DDR4 3200MHz 2x8GB... but... will it be worth it to opt for the 3600MHz version of the same model or would it be useless for my purposes?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 10, 2019)

3600mhz ram is not possible for 2700x in the first place.


----------



## winterwonderland (Oct 10, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> 3600mhz ram is not possible for 2700x in the first place.



Gee... how about if i'd do SOME reasearch first. :/ Saw it after i posted it. My bad.

EDIT: Didn't see you updated your previous reply, man. Thanks.


----------



## (*^^*) (Oct 10, 2019)

MSI B450 GAMING PLUS ATX → BIOS ROM 128MB 
MSI B450 GAMING PLUS MAX ATX → BIOS ROM 256MB
MSI B450 GAMING PLUS MAX ATX may be an option in terms of price if you don't care about the function.
It can be supported by BIOS update when it is changed to Ryzen 3000 in the future.  In addition, you can update the BIOS with FLASH BIOS.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Oct 14, 2019)

minstreless said:


> Mobo seems to be decided, more or less, as that B450-F Ga0ming seems to be the most proper choice for me. But out of curiosity, what would be an upgrade to the B450-F Gaming? Hmm...


Asus ROG Strix X470-F Gaming is a definite Upgrade from a ROG Strix B450-F.



cucker tarlson said:


> 3700x,but not worth it for what you need it for.IMO when it comes to Ryzen 3000 either go 3600 or 3900.
> 5700 or Rtx 2060 would be a step up from 1660 super but the current card will do more than fine,buy that for now,upgrade once NVIDIA/amd next gen drops and sees price cuts.


I agree, I would get the 2700x for now and in a few  years upgrade to a 3700x or even a 3900x.
Same with the 1660 Ti, for what you are going to be doing it will work very well at 1080p.
If you want to play games at 1440p though, I'd get a 5700 XT or a 2060









						Nvidia GeForce GTX 1660 Ti vs. GeForce RTX 2060: Which Mainstream GPU to Buy?
					

In the GeForce GTX 1660 Ti, Nvidia has released its first long-awaited update to its venerable mainstream GeForce GTX line. But is this card worth buying, stacked up against Nvidia's own, slightly costlier GeForce RTX 2060?




					www.pcmag.com
				









						GTX 1660 Ti vs RX 5700 XT Game Performance Benchmarks (i7-8700K vs i7-8700K) - GPUCheck United States / USA
					

GTX 1660 Ti versus RX 5700 XT performance comparison. Compare graphics card gaming performance in 49 games and in 1080p, 1440p, and 4K at Ultra, High, Medium, and Low quality settings. Compare specifications, price, power, temperature, and CPU bottlenecks.



					www.gpucheck.com


----------



## winterwonderland (Oct 14, 2019)

NoJuan999 said:


> Asus ROG Strix X470-F Gaming is a definite Upgrade from a ROG Strix B450-F.
> 
> 
> I agree, I would get the 2700x for now and in a few  years upgrade to a 3700x or even a 3900x.
> ...



I tried to look at X470-F Gaming, but... it has weaker specs than B450-F, no? Ok, more USB-ports but no HDMI 2.0b. What else are the differences since you say it's  definite upgrade? Would X570-F Gaming be the upgrade after that, hmm? The question would be if i should add more money to the mobo, gpu or cpu... heh.

Yeah, I was planning to do SOME 1440p gaming, but which 2060 and 5700 XT should i go for as there are sooo many choices... 

I am simply lining up possible upgrades from the original setup that you guys have suggested to me, in case my budget suddenly changes for the better.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Oct 14, 2019)

The X470-F has much better VRMs so it can run a 3900x better than my B450-F would.
And I would Not even install a 3950x on my board but the X470-F would handle it just fine.
That is what I meant by it being an upgrade from my board.

As for the 2060's and 5700 XT's I'd have to read some reviews before I could recommend any specifically.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 14, 2019)

minstreless said:


> I tried to look at X470-F Gaming, but... it has weaker specs than B450-F, no? Ok, more USB-ports but no HDMI 2.0b. What else are the differences since you say it's  definite upgrade? Would X570-F Gaming be the upgrade after that, hmm? The question would be if i should add more money to the mobo, gpu or cpu... heh.
> 
> Yeah, I was planning to do SOME 1440p gaming, but which 2060 and 5700 XT should i go for as there are sooo many choices...
> 
> ...


You do not need hdmi 2b on the motherboard ,the graphics card can handle that ,the 470 is a better motherboard.
For longevity I would buy a x570 and cheapen out on a second hand ryzen so as to buy a higher core cpu then you can now in a year for less money.
Go with a sapphire rx5700 Xt nitro+ or a sapphire rx5700 pulse as a budget option.


----------



## winterwonderland (Oct 14, 2019)

NoJuan999 said:


> The X470-F has much better VRMs so it can run a 3900x better than my B450-F would.
> And I would Not even install a 3950x on my board but the X470-F would handle it just fine.
> That is what I meant by it being an upgrade from my board.
> 
> As for the 2060's and 5700 XT's I'd have to read some reviews before I could recommend any specifically.



Ah, I understand. So... I  would probably be better off by just upping the mobo to a X570-F Gaming then to get all i need for the longevity purposes, huh? It's double the price of B450-F Gaming, though, but i believe it'd benefit me in the long run, in case i'd again would want an upgrade. heh.

Yes, i will also dive into reviews myself to see which one to opt for.



theoneandonlymrk said:


> You do not need hdmi 2b on the motherboard ,the graphics card can handle that ,the 470 is a better motherboard.
> For longevity I would buy a x570 and cheapen out on a second hand ryzen so as to buy a higher core cpu then you can now in a year for less money.
> Go with a sapphire rx5700 Xt nitro+ or a sapphire rx5700 pulse as a budget option.



Ahh, i see. didn't know that. my bad.

Yes, that's exactly what i was thinking as well... the mobo would allow me to upgrade in the long run. Yes, perhaps 5 years from now, we'll have DDR5 RAM in place and such, but yeh... that's future, i guess. I would still be fine with X570-F Gaming even few years from now, i am sure.

Nice GPUs! 5700 Pulse is $100 cheaper for me, but the 5700 XT Nitro seems to be more powerful... Thanks for the alternatives. 

BTW, fellas! Shouldn't i upgrade my PSU as well then, huh? Isn't 550W -too- little for all the work i'll be doing, huh? Remember, my setup is NOT for gaming only, but multi-tasking, heavy streaming, browsing, picture + video editing and some casual non-FPS gaming.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 14, 2019)

minstreless said:


> Ah, I understand. So... I  would probably be better off by just upping the mobo to a X570-F Gaming then to get all i need for the longevity purposes, huh? It's double the price of B450-F Gaming, though, but i believe it'd benefit me in the long run, in case i'd again would want an upgrade. heh.
> 
> Yes, i will also dive into reviews myself to see which one to opt for.
> 
> ...


To me the x570 could see out four years , i would pick up a cheap 2600,2700/3600 ,all good enough for now but what's coming should eclipse in two years by which time your x570 purchase Could pay offfor a highcore ryzen 4000 maybe 5000?.
Your Psu would be fine with my suggestion , if you're going high core And th 5700Xt i would consider a good 650/750 Psu from seasonic or evga though I like Corsair personally on the Psu front.

In five years PC's will require fully upgrading I would imagine/hope.

See my specs and you will see im following my plan, i started on a 2600 but I'll get a 32 core eventually..


----------



## winterwonderland (Oct 17, 2019)

Okay fellas! I have finally made a decision on what i will be getting. These are the upgrades i will go for:
- Asus X570-F Gaming (IF B550-F Gaming manages to come out before i buy the upgrades, i'll probably go for that one, but for now, X570 is my choice)
- R7 3700X (3900X got both too overpowered AND over-the-top in terms of price for me, so i went for 3700X. which will go very well with the mobo, my budget and my purposes)
- G.Skill Ripjaws Black V 3600MHz 2x8gb (they're only $30 more than the 3200... it seems to go well with the rest of the system)
- Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT Nitro+ 2xHDMI 2xDP 8GB (this is the ONLY part i am a LITTLE bit unsure of.... it's gotten excellent reviews and such, but i cannot determine how "quiet" it really is... say, compared to my current gpu... any thoughts on that?)
- Adata XPG SX8200 Pro 1TB (compared to the SSD i have now, this should be doing the job both better and faster, i take it...)
- LG 32GK850F (yes, i even managed to get myself a new monitor as well...)

So. Any inputs on the set, hmm? I guess that it looks more than good now, right?


----------



## holyprof (Oct 17, 2019)

minstreless said:


> Okay fellas! I have finally made a decision on what i will be getting. These are the upgrades i will go for:
> - Asus X570-F Gaming (IF B550-F Gaming manages to come out before i buy the upgrades, i'll probably go for that one, but for now, X570 is my choice)
> - R7 3700X (3900X got both too overpowered AND over-the-top in terms of price for me, so i went for 3700X. which will go very well with the mobo, my budget and my purposes)
> - G.Skill Ripjaws Black V 3600MHz 2x8gb (they're only $30 more than the 3200... it seems to go well with the rest of the system)
> ...


This build seems nice and balanced. I just have one remark.

You are questioning about GPU's noise. That only matters if you plan to replace the stock AMD cooler that comes with the 3700X. In my PC, it makes considerably more noise than all other fans joined + GPU water pump. I don't see a CPU cooler on your list so I presume you will be using the (awesomely looking, barely adequate thermal performance) AMD Wraith Prism RGB. I have that same on my current PC (cooling the 3700X), while my previous one had a $30 Arctic cooler for my i5-4690K and it was inaudible in heaviest games. To actually hear it, I needed to use Prime95 or video encoding software.

TL;DR: don't worry about GPU noise unless using a good aftermarket heatsink on the 3700X.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Oct 17, 2019)

I Like it !!!
If I ever decide to get an X570 board it will most likely be that Asus ROG Strix X570-F.

PS
If you are looking for a good cooler at a reasonable price, I have the Arctic 33 eSports Edition cooler on my 3700x and it works great and is pretty quiet.
The newer Arctic 34 eSports Duo has better fans so it should work slightly better than mine does.








						Freezer 34 eSports DUO | Tower CPU Cooler with BioniX P-Series Fans in Push-Pull-Configuration for AMD / Intel CPU | ARCTIC
					

The ARCTIC Freezer 34 eSports is a powerful Tower CPU Cooler with a 120 mm BioniX P-fan. Compatible with Intel and AMD sockets.




					www.arctic.ac


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 17, 2019)

The adata ssd will be awesome, I own the 512gb one and I'm very happy / impressed with it


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 17, 2019)

minstreless said:


> Okay fellas! I have finally made a decision on what i will be getting. These are the upgrades i will go for:
> - Asus X570-F Gaming (IF B550-F Gaming manages to come out before i buy the upgrades, i'll probably go for that one, but for now, X570 is my choice)
> - R7 3700X (3900X got both too overpowered AND over-the-top in terms of price for me, so i went for 3700X. which will go very well with the mobo, my budget and my purposes)
> - G.Skill Ripjaws Black V 3600MHz 2x8gb (they're only $30 more than the 3200... it seems to go well with the rest of the system)
> ...


don't worry about the nitro card,it'll be quiet.
the 3700x needs a custom cooler or it'll be be hot and loud.

also,check the price of cs3030,if it's same as 8200 then go for the pny.

you've stretched the budget quite a lot.
imo should've sticked with 2700x and upgrade to ryzen 4000,same as the gpu,go with rx5500/1660 and upgrade to rdna2 (rx6000) or nvidia 7nm once they've seen price cuts in 2021.

as for the mobo,you can get a quality x370 taichi board much,much cheaper,and the only feature it'll be missing is pci-e 4.0 while the build quality and features are top tier level.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 17, 2019)

minstreless said:


> Ah, i understand. How big of a difference is 3600 vs 2700X and 3900 vs 2700X? Just wondering, just in case i'd somehow afford the 3900.



Don't overdo the CPU if you're casually gaming. If you are not chasing high refresh, a cheap Ryzen 5 1st gen will already carry you most of the way for 60 FPS. Not that you should buy one, but just so you get a relative idea.

For any other (heavy) workloads and multi tasking, any 6 core or better CPU will be sufficient, especially if it has SMT. Like @cucker tarlson pointed out a few posts back, put that budget to GPU, storage, other quality of life stuff first. Also, its worth spending a bit for mobo featureset or quality. Not too much though.

And yes, don't keep stretching the budget. The fun is (for me at least, I'm Dutch, so we're like that I guess) to squeeze max perf in a fixed budget. Get a reasonable number and go for it. The build you posted up there can do with a bit of skinning.


----------



## winterwonderland (Oct 17, 2019)

WOW! Talk about this thread becoming alive again! 

Stand by for a lot of writing.



holyprof said:


> This build seems nice and balanced. I just have one remark.
> 
> You are questioning about GPU's noise. That only matters if you plan to replace the stock AMD cooler that comes with the 3700X. In my PC, it makes considerably more noise than all other fans joined + GPU water pump. I don't see a CPU cooler on your list so I presume you will be using the (awesomely looking, barely adequate thermal performance) AMD Wraith Prism RGB. I have that same on my current PC (cooling the 3700X), while my previous one had a $30 Arctic cooler for my i5-4690K and it was inaudible in heaviest games. To actually hear it, I needed to use Prime95 or video encoding software.
> 
> TL;DR: don't worry about GPU noise unless using a good aftermarket heatsink on the 3700X.



Actually, i believe i DID mention a cooler somewhere, but easy to have missed out on it. anyway, it was a *Noctua NH-D15*. However, it costs DOUBLE the price than the mentioned Arctic Freezer 34 eSports Duo . How're those coolers when compared to each other?

Thanks for the input.



NoJuan999 said:


> I Like it !!!
> If I ever decide to get an X570 board it will most likely be that Asus ROG Strix X570-F.
> 
> PS
> ...



I am glad it's getting somewhat nice, yes. Much appreciated for all your inputs and effort answering my Q's along the way, man. MUCH, much appreciated! And thanks to you and @cucker tarlson - i will for the very first time try AMD! 

As i mentioned above, how will the Arctic-cooler (the Duo) be compared to the D15? The e34 eSports Duo is about* $40~ CHEAPER* than the mentioned Noctua NH-D15.... And why is 



AlienIsGOD said:


> The adata ssd will be awesome, I own the 512gb one and I'm very happy / impressed with it



Yes, it was THE ssd that i read great things about. Was a no-brainer that, i guess. First i will try out an internal ssd, hehe. Any measurement on how big the difference is from that M.2 to the one i already have? (pardon for lacking specific details about the ssd i have, but that's all i could find about it since it was included with my current setup listed in my specs...)



cucker tarlson said:


> don't worry about the nitro card,it'll be quiet.
> the 3700x needs a custom cooler or it'll be be hot and loud.
> 
> also,check the price of cs3030,if it's same as 8200 then go for the pny.
> ...



Ok, i'll be 'cool' about it...  As i mentioned above; the D15 should do the job nicely, right?

Regarding the SSD, the PNY M.2 1TB is actually *$20 CHEAPER* than the Adata M.2 i listed.... what's the difference between those 2? Seem to have same write/read speed... different TBW or?

Yes, i found ways to stretch out the budget quite a lot, indeed. The thing is that i need to order the stuff on Black Friday, which is why i need to have a plan for it now. And since i will not be doing hardcore gaming or so, i believe that with the stuff i will buy now, it will be quite upgrade-friendly in the future (around 2021-2023), don't you reckon so as well?



Vayra86 said:


> Don't overdo the CPU if you're casually gaming. If you are not chasing high refresh, a cheap Ryzen 5 1st gen will already carry you most of the way for 60 FPS. Not that you should buy one, but just so you get a relative idea.
> 
> For any other (heavy) workloads and multi tasking, any 6 core or better CPU will be sufficient, especially if it has SMT. Like @cucker tarlson pointed out a few posts back, put that budget to GPU, storage, other quality of life stuff first. Also, its worth spending a bit for mobo featureset or quality. Not too much though.
> 
> And yes, don't keep stretching the budget. The fun is (for me at least, I'm Dutch, so we're like that I guess) to squeeze max perf in a fixed budget. Get a reasonable number and go for it. The build you posted up there can do with a bit of skinning.



Yes, that's what i've understood as well throughout this thread; get what i need and don't overdo TOO much. but as things are right now, it seems that i could afford the 3700X after all, which i believe will be more than good enough for my purposes and work. Initially, this was going to be my setup:
Ryzen 2700X
Asus B450-F Gaming
G.Skill Black V 3200 2x8gb
GPU i wasn't so sure of as the prices were so different
Adata M.2 1tb

That was my initial set of stuff to buy that would've covered my initial budget (listed in OP), but yeah, i managed to scrap together more money for some of the parts.

However, you mentioned skinning... How could i "adjust" the setup so it'd be cheaper and still have high performance to my purposes? Naturally, i am willing to listen to options and ideas, especially since i will not be buying ANYTHING until Black Friday, which is end of november. So yeah, there's still good time to "optimize" it all.

So, to wrap it up a little: So far, the list seems to be like this:
- CPU and Mobo: currently im set for 3700X, which would go well with X570-F Gaming (and the upcoming B550-F Gaming?), but if i would choose the 2700X, i cannot go for the X570-F Gaming, or?
- GPU: currently im set to go for the 5700 XT Nitro+, which is definitely the most costly item on the list. But again; here i can find alternatives to go for, such as Powercolor 5700 XT Red Dragon 3xDP 8GB or Sapphire Pulse 5700 XT (they're both about $50 cheaper than the Nitro+). Or other alternatives.
- Memory: currently im set for G.Skill V Black 3600 2x8gb, but that's if i will go for the 3700X + X570-F Gaming-set. I believe the 3200 of the same memory model will not work together with 2700X + B450-F Gaming, or?
- SSD: If that PNY 1tb ssd that cucker mentioned is better than the Adata ssd, i will probably go for that one, so that's nailed
- CPU cooler: currently not decided since Arctic Freezer 34 eSports Duo is about *$40 cheaper* than the D15....

So. Any thoughts on what i've mentioned so far, you lot?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 17, 2019)

minstreless said:


> WOW! Talk about this thread becoming alive again!
> 
> Stand by for a lot of writing.
> 
> ...


cs3030 bas better nand memory.toshiba's drives use micron's memory which is trash by today's standards imo,they're nice drives tho cause caching works very well.once the buffer runs out it can't keep up with v-nand/bics drives tho





d15 is nice,any dual tower will do great.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Oct 17, 2019)

The Noctua D15 is a Great cooler but the Arctic 34 eSports Duo would easily handle the 3700x.
I have my 3700x with PBO enabled and I use the Asus Performance Enhancer Level 3 (BIOS setting that uses PBO Tweaks by Asus and The Stilt).
My CPU idles at around 30c and maxes out around 62c after hours of gaming or encoding videos (my room temp is 21-22c).

If you plan on ever upgrading to a 3950x, I'd get the D15, but for the 3700x the Arctic works very well.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 17, 2019)

have a look at ninja 5 too


----------



## winterwonderland (Oct 17, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> cs3030 bas better nand memory.toshiba's drives use micron's memory which is trash by today's standards imo,they're nice drives tho cause caching works very well.once the buffer runs out it can't keep up with v-nand/bics drives tho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, you've convinced me. I'll go for the CS3030, plus it's cheaper anyways, heh-



NoJuan999 said:


> The Noctua D15 is a Great cooler but the Arctic 34 eSports Duo would easily handle the 3700x.
> I have my 3700x with PBO enabled and I use the Asus Performance Enhancer Level 3 (BIOS setting that uses PBO Tweaks by Asus and The Stilt).
> My CPU idles at around 30c and maxes out around 62c after hours of gaming or encoding videos (my room temp is 21-22c).
> 
> If you plan on ever upgrading to a 3950x, I'd get the D15, but for the 3700x the Arctic works very well.





cucker tarlson said:


> have a look at ninja 5 too



So. Arctic 34 esports costs half the price of D15 while Ninja 5 is priced in-between Arctic and D15.... Which one to go for? Bare in mind that ONE day, i would want to make an upgrade... And which one of those is the most quiet one? D15 seems to be the more upgrading friendly cooler...


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 17, 2019)

minstreless said:


> Ok, you've convinced me. I'll go for the CS3030, plus it's cheaper anyways, heh-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ninja is the quietest I think


----------



## winterwonderland (Oct 17, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> ninja is the quietest I think



Interesting. But it seems to be VERY big.... will that be TOO big for my current tower maybe?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 17, 2019)

minstreless said:


> Interesting. But it seems to be VERY big.... will that be TOO big for my current tower maybe?


r6 ? that's a huge case.
ninja 5 is a long ass cooler but I don't think it's excessively high.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Oct 17, 2019)

You won't need a massive cooler for the 2700x processor. 
I suggest using the stock heatsink first, then see how it fairs.

PBO will have 3 boost stages. 4ghz is the standard. It will level up to 4.1ghz & 4.2ghz with PBO OC settings. 

Need any pointers, I'm glad to help.


----------



## winterwonderland (Oct 18, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> r6 ? that's a huge case.
> ninja 5 is a long ass cooler but I don't think it's excessively high.





ShrimpBrime said:


> You won't need a massive cooler for the 2700x processor.
> I suggest using the stock heatsink first, then see how it fairs.
> 
> PBO will have 3 boost stages. 4ghz is the standard. It will level up to 4.1ghz & 4.2ghz with PBO OC settings.
> ...



Man i am impressed about the N5 reviews and results on various tests! VERY tempted to get that one. it should be noted that my pc SHOULD be as quiet as possible, and that N5 cooler seems to win most of the noise tests out there!  AND it's apparently $30 cheaper than D15 as well! yep, a clear candidate in my books that.

Now onto the whole GPU-thing... what GPU should i really go for? I have 4 screens that i will be using. MAYBE a possible 5th screen, but not as of yet anyways. dunno if that has anything to do with it, but oh well. For now, i have found some great candidates:
- If i'd suddenly go for 2700X, i'll most likely go for the mentioned *GTX 1660 Super*.
- If, although i'm QUITE certain that i will go for 3700X, i have been suggested *Sapphire pulse 5700 xt, Powercolor red dragon 5700 xt *and *RX 5700 XT Nitro+*

So, the question is what will work greatest for my purposes. i WILL do SOME gaming, preferably at 1440p, but not an absolute requirement (i will be using LG 32GK850F monitor), but i will mainly do some heavy streaming (several streams on at once), multi-tasking, rendering, sound editing, video editing, some photoshop and heavy browsing. 

It's also about the budget, ofc. Nitro+ costs $50 -more- than the other GPUs i listed. @cucker tarlson mentioned some alternatives, but i wonder what specific models he was referring to.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Oct 18, 2019)

The Scythe Ninja 5 is a 6 pipe cooler so it should even perform better than the 4 pipe Arctic 34 eSports Duo.
The Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B is another good cooler bit I don't think it's as quiet as the Ninja 5.

As far as the GPU goes I have zero experience with the 5700XT's so I can't help you with those.
I'd say just read as many reviews from reliable sites and see which 5700xt get recommended by the majority of reviewers.


----------



## winterwonderland (Oct 18, 2019)

NoJuan999 said:


> The Scythe Ninja 5 is a 6 pipe cooler so it should even perform better than the 4 pipe Arctic 34 eSports Duo.
> The Scythe Mugen 5 Rev. B is another good cooler bit I don't think it's as quiet as the Ninja 5.
> 
> As far as the GPU goes I have zero experience with the 5700XT's so I can't help you with those.
> I'd say just read as many reviews from reliable sites and see which 5700xt get recommended by the majority of reviewers.



I agree with that. I checked out Mugen as well, but nah, it doesn't seem to be more quiet than N5, so N5 seems to be the choice right now, for sure. I doubt i'll regret on that choice, to put it that way.

Yes, i guess that is what i'll have to do. What'd be similar cards to 5500XT then.. i guess i'll google that as well. hehe.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 18, 2019)

imo wait for the 5600xt,might be price/perf killer

if you're considering stretching the budget to 5700xt,consider looking for a new 2070 on sale or 2060 super.they're practically the same









						Grafikkarten-Rangliste 2022: 25 Radeon- und Geforce-GPUs im Benchmark [Update]
					

Grafikkarten-Rangliste 2022 mit Nvidia-, AMD- und Intel-Grafikkarten: Benchmark-Übersicht mit allen wichtigen Grafikchips von Nvidia, AMD und Intel.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				




the turing card lets you play with rtx a little bit and from what I gathered around turing's encoder is really good for streaming.if going for 5700xt go with nitro.the entry level partner cards are trash mostly and have problems with memory running hot.









						Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT Nitro+ Review
					

Sapphire's Radeon RX 5700 XT Nitro+ is the company's flagship Navi card. It comes with a large triple-slot, triple-fan cooler that runs quiet and cool. Adjustable RGB lighting and fan-stop is included, too. A unique addition is the ability to control the dual BIOS switch through software.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




90 degrees on memory chips is just like 


btw if you've got the budget for 3700x and 5700xt you should consider 3600 and 2070 super,it's a better option to go for a gpu that's 10% faster out of the box and 15% overclocked than a cpu that's gonna be maybe 5% faster,and only at times.IMO even a 2700 non-X would do for 60 fps gaming/streaming and allow you to put the budget where it matters.


----------



## (*^^*) (Oct 18, 2019)

With OBS, a free live distribution software, you can use NVENC to encode live on a GPU.  Just add a GPU to the motherboard slot.  Reduces CPU load and FPS does not drop much.  GTX1050ti ~ 2080ti can be assigned to NVENC.  If there are a lot of parts that can be used now, it is a very economical operation method.


----------



## Thefumigator (Oct 18, 2019)

minstreless said:


> I probably don't need to upgrade my RAM just yet, right?
> 
> The reasons i am in need of an upgrade is so that i can multitask a little more efficiently.
> - An example: My work consists of having several streams (4-5) available on my screens while i do some browsing at the same time. Now it becomes very laggy and sometimes a bit slow when i am doing so. My connection is fine, though, so it's mostly the hardware.
> ...



Seems AMD is the way to go. Even if your ram is "slow" I have experienced Ryzens with slow RAM and they kick it for such tasks. Try to get a Ryzen with the most real+virtual cores. Like an old Ryzen 1700 (or higher). Keep your ram if you want. 

As for the GPU, there are quite some options. I like the "rather old" Radeon 580, the 8GB version is around 180 bucks in the USA.


----------



## winterwonderland (Oct 18, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> imo wait for the 5600xt,might be price/perf killer
> 
> if you're considering stretching the budget to 5700xt,consider looking for a new 2070 on sale or 2060 super.they're practically the same
> 
> ...



Interesting. It's not THAT big of a difference between 3700X vs 3600 when thinking about my field of usage, as i've mentioned earlier. I mean, it is a difference, but not a $150 worth of difference anyway. I could then use the money i save on the CPU to go for a RTX 2070 Super. I like that plan, yes. but, which 2070 Super to go for, that's another question... But yes, im totally onboard with that idea of yours. I believe 2080 Super would be both an overkill + too pricey, even if i'd find one used, right?



(*^^*) said:


> With OBS, a free live distribution software, you can use NVENC to encode live on a GPU.  Just add a GPU to the motherboard slot.  Reduces CPU load and FPS does not drop much.  GTX1050ti ~ 2080ti can be assigned to NVENC.  If there are a lot of parts that can be used now, it is a very economical operation method.



Neat. Naturally, i will be using OBS a lot, so that would defintely be useful. but... is that function available on the above mentioned 2070 Super?



Thefumigator said:


> Seems AMD is the way to go. Even if your ram is "slow" I have experienced Ryzens with slow RAM and they kick it for such tasks. Try to get a Ryzen with the most real+virtual cores. Like an old Ryzen 1700 (or higher). Keep your ram if you want.
> 
> As for the GPU, there are quite some options. I like the "rather old" Radeon 580, the 8GB version is around 180 bucks in the USA.



Me going for AMD setup is long decided 100%. I  am just trying to fine adjust the components i am going for, as you can see. hehe. Not sure how the card you mention will be compared to 2070 Super etc...

The thing is that my work's given me a certain budget that i can stretch a little, which i've done with those previously mentioned upgrades. And the budget i have, will either be all used for upgrading my pc or be devoted to other projects, which is obviously not an option for me, hehe.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 18, 2019)

minstreless said:


> Interesting. It's not THAT big of a difference between 3700X vs 3600 when thinking about my field of usage, as i've mentioned earlier. I mean, it is a difference, but not a $150 worth of difference anyway. I could then use the money i save on the CPU to go for a RTX 2070 Super.


Abso-friggin-lutely

2080s is not that interesting price wise as 2070s.
If you go for 2070s then go for MSI.gaming x is excellent,gaming trio is just ridiculous.mine does 2085 on core and temperatures stay in low 50s with just 50% fan,and that is with RTX on that stresses it even more.check the tpu review,65 degrees at 28dba is lowest they tested a GPU ever.
If you decide on 5700xt then nitro plus or bust.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 18, 2019)

minstreless said:


> i have been suggested *Sapphire pulse 5700 xt, Powercolor red dragon 5700 xt *and *RX 5700 XT Nitro+*
> 
> So, the question is what will work greatest for my purposes. i WILL do SOME gaming, preferably at 1440p, but not an absolute requirement (i will be using LG 32GK850F monitor), but i will mainly do some heavy streaming (several streams on at once), multi-tasking, rendering, sound editing, video editing, some photoshop and heavy browsing.
> 
> It's also about the budget, ofc. Nitro+ costs $50 -more- than the other GPUs i listed. @cucker tarlson mentioned some alternatives, but i wonder what specific models he was referring to.


FPS performance wise all 5700XTs are the same, just 2-3% give or take. It all comes down to thermals and noise. From those 3 the best in this aspect is the Nitro+ only second to MSI’s GamingX. The other 2, Pulse and RedDragon, I’d say are about the same. Still very nice thermal performance though compared to reference XTs.


----------



## winterwonderland (Oct 18, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> Abso-friggin-lutely
> 
> 2080s is not that interesting price wise as 2070s.
> If you go for 2070s then go for MSI.gaming x is excellent,gaming trio is just ridiculous.mine does 2085 on core and temperatures stay in low 50s with just 50% fan,and that is with RTX on that stresses it even more.check the tpu review,65 degrees at 28dba is lowest they tested a GPU ever.
> If you decide on 5700xt then nitro plus or bust.



Hmm.. looks like i gotta find which one is more quiet out of the 2070 Gaming X and 5700x Nitro+.... But, the thing is that IF i choose 2070 Gaming X + Ryzen 3600, i will save about $50 compared to Ryzen 3700X + 5700x Nitro+... but at what cost will it be in terms of noise + perfomance. That's gonna be interesting to find out. Any thoughts on that?

EDIT: Hmm... was looking at this: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/asrock-radeon-rx-5700-xt-taichi-oc-plus/31.html - and it looks like the 2070 8gb triumphs over 5700 XT quite a lot when it comes to noise.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 18, 2019)

minstreless said:


> Hmm.. looks like i gotta find which one is more quiet out of the 2070 Gaming X and 5700x Nitro+.... But, the thing is that IF i choose 2070 Gaming X + Ryzen 3600, i will save about $50 compared to Ryzen 3700X + 5700x Nitro+... but at what cost will it be in terms of noise + perfomance. That's gonna be interesting to find out. Any thoughts on that?


do you mean 2070 or 2070 super ?
yeah,that's a thing.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 18, 2019)

You can save 50 by getting 3600 and Nitro+...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 18, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> You won't need a massive cooler for the 2700x processor.
> I suggest using the stock heatsink first, then see how it fairs.
> 
> PBO will have 3 boost stages. 4ghz is the standard. It will level up to 4.1ghz & 4.2ghz with PBO OC settings.
> ...




Id look at scythe and thermalright


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Oct 18, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Id look at scythe and thermalright



Oh I don't need any fancy looking cooler for 105w (350BTUhr) processor. The Wraith Prism does the job just fine.
BUT
With some testing even on my Geothermal (sub ambient/multiple chips) loop, I did not gain any frequency headway.

In short, it's a waste of money to replace the stock cooler on Ryzen chips. Otherwise I may have considered it if testing showed good results with lower temps, which it did not. 

@ -30c idle +13c loaded (cinebench) ,the max frequency with my 2700X remained 4.5ghz from air cooling to sub zero and everything in between....

HOWEVER- I was able to utilize a much lower voltage running sub zero temps. So 4ghz at 1.188v at load. That was all the benefit was from getting temps that low and nothing more. It really helped with leakage a lot.


----------



## holyprof (Oct 19, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Oh I don't need any fancy looking cooler for 105w (350BTUhr) processor. The Wraith Prism does the job just fine.
> BUT
> With some testing even on my Geothermal (sub ambient/multiple chips) loop, I did not gain any frequency headway.
> 
> ...


Trust me, I have the stock Ryzen 3700 cooler, it's OK, but if you like to listen to music, record and edit sound or do video chat, the noise is unbearable even at idle. I can hear the Wraith Prism RGB even with over-ear headphones on (CPU at idle).
After reading this chat, I'm tempted to buy that Ninja 5 cooler which will give me something between zero and 1% performance, but will lower my system noise from indaquate to dead silent so it's a good investment.

After reading the posts from the last 24 hours, if I was looking for a new system my choice would be:
CPU: Ryzen 3600
CPU cooler: Ninja 5
GPU: 1660 Super or 2600 Super


----------



## winterwonderland (Oct 19, 2019)

Firstly, i found this test on TPU that shows that 5700XT Red Devil GPU is even more silent than the 2070 Super: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/powercolor-radeon-rx-5700-xt-red-devil/32.html

What you make of it? Red Devil is even cheaper than Nitro+...



cucker tarlson said:


> do you mean 2070 or 2070 super ?
> yeah,that's a thing.



Yeah, i meant 2070 Super, without a doubt. Sorry for not specifying that, man.



Zach_01 said:


> You can save 50 by getting 3600 and Nitro+...



Haha, yes, but how is Nitro+ compared to 2070 Super then? In terms of noise and performance for my purposes? According to the test above, it seems like 5700XT is now a good choice....



holyprof said:


> Trust me, I have the stock Ryzen 3700 cooler, it's OK, but if you like to listen to music, record and edit sound or do video chat, the noise is unbearable even at idle. I can hear the Wraith Prism RGB even with over-ear headphones on (CPU at idle).
> After reading this chat, I'm tempted to buy that Ninja 5 cooler which will give me something between zero and 1% performance, but will lower my system noise from indaquate to dead silent so it's a good investment.
> 
> After reading the posts from the last 24 hours, if I was looking for a new system my choice would be:
> ...



Yep, @cucker tarlson told me about N5, and after further inspection and reading, i was utterly impressed. I am most definitely going for that one, AND it's even cheaper than my initial cooler suggestion: Noctua NH-D15...  Go for it. You will probably not regret it. Like my gf says; bigger is better, especially if it's useful... That can definitely be said about N5 as well....


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Oct 19, 2019)

holyprof said:


> Trust me, I have the stock Ryzen 3700 cooler, it's OK, but if you like to listen to music, record and edit sound or do video chat, the noise is unbearable even at idle. I can hear the Wraith Prism RGB even with over-ear headphones on (CPU at idle).
> After reading this chat, I'm tempted to buy that Ninja 5 cooler which will give me something between zero and 1% performance, but will lower my system noise from indaquate to dead silent so it's a good investment.
> 
> After reading the posts from the last 24 hours, if I was looking for a new system my choice would be:
> ...



You can hear the 20% fan (idle) over your headphones? 
Eek, what headphones do you use so I don't buy them....


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 19, 2019)

My reference Rx 480 is louder that my 2700s stock hsf  I'm used to it by now


----------



## holyprof (Oct 19, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> You can hear the 20% fan (idle) over your headphones?
> Eek, what headphones do you use so I don't buy them....


I left the CPU fan speed on AUTO (silent profile) from motherboard. It runs between 1300 and 1800 rpm. Idle temp is not as low as it used to be on my old i5-4690K (45ºC ryzen3700X / 32ºC i5 in the same room, side by side) so I'm not lowering it. Sadly the "magical" AMD AGESA 1.0.0.3 ABBA didn't lower average idle temperature as much as I expected.
My headphones are OK (cheap medium-low class blueooth).



You can only get better noise cancelling using silicone plugs intended for sleeping. I guess it's my hearing that's a bit more sensitive than the average person.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Oct 19, 2019)

I thought the wraith to be pretty quiet at idle. Like any fan as long as it spins, there will be noise.

My GPU I blame for being loud, and I try to run it 60% so thats 1920rpm but has dual fans. Its much louder then the cpu cooler for sure.

Then the delta fan I use on the VRMs is terribly load. That one I also manually control. 50% or less its tollerable.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 19, 2019)

minstreless said:


> Firstly, i found this test on TPU that shows that 5700XT Red Devil GPU is even more silent than the 2070 Super: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/powercolor-radeon-rx-5700-xt-red-devil/32.html
> 
> What you make of it? Red Devil is even cheaper than Nitro+...
> 
> ...


what is the price diff between 5700xt nitro and 2070 super gaming x ? if $50 I'd go for the 2070 super,definitely.For 10% more you're getting a 10-15% faster card,with lower power draw,RTX hardware and if the information you can gather around the internet are to be trusted the best encoder for streaming.At 5700xt+$50 it is a great huang for the buck option.
If it's more like 100$ then 5700xt is an equally good choice.


----------



## winterwonderland (Oct 19, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> what is the price diff between 5700xt nitro and 2070 super gaming x ? if $50 I'd go for the 2070 super,definitely.For 10% more you're getting a 10-15% faster card,with lower power draw,RTX hardware and if the information you can gather around the internet are to be trusted the best encoder for streaming.At 5700xt+$50 it is a great huang for the buck option.
> If it's more like 100$ then 5700xt is an equally good choice.



5700XT Red Devil is actually $115 less than 2070 Super Gaming X while the Nitro+ is $100 less than 2070 Super Gaming X...


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## winterwonderland (Oct 20, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


>



So, in conclusion, what matters to ME and my purposes/use, it's Red Devil that's going to be THE choice of GPU for me, after all. Overall best noise and cooling, while having great performance as well. Sounds all in all great to me that. That leads me to this list:
CPU: *Ryzen 5 3600* instead of the 3700X (according to reviews and others, it seems like 3600 has great performance for my purposes and goes well with the other components on the list while also costing about $155 less than the 3700X...)
GPU: *PowerColor Red Devil 5700 XT 8gb* (quiet, great cooling and performs great + great price among the 5700 XT gpus that are available)
CPU Cooler: *Scythe Ninja 5* (in about all the reviews, it's gotten THE best and most solid results in terms of quietness, performance AND costing even less than the D15... a no-brainer this!)
SSD: *PNY CS3030 M.2 1tb* (overall, i get even more for the same price as the Adata M.2)
Monitor: *LG 32GK850F* (best overall monitor for my purposes, especially since i am going with AMD. it has a great size, quality, i've got great experiences with previous LG screens, nice features, 144hz, 1440p, and that to an awesome price of $440.. another no-brainer choice!)
Mobo: *Asus X570-F Gaming* (will hold nicely for years to come aka upgrading-friendly + nice connections and features + gotten great reviews. not sure i can find a better mobo than this for less than $300, or?)

That's pretty much it. Seem to be well-balanced thoroughly while it'll perform greatly for my purposes while not costing OVERLY much, right? Other details, i have them listed in my specs.

The only thing i am questioning would be:
Memory: *G.Skill Ripjaws V Black 3600 2x8gb*... I am still in doubt whether it's worth to pay $85+ MORE for the 3600 compared to the 3200, which costs about half the price of the 3600... Like, will that extra 400Mhz have THAT big of an impact for me and my purposes? what are the differences?

Any other inputs?

About time that my system's about to get ready now...


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 20, 2019)

minstreless said:


> So, in conclusion, what matters to ME and my purposes/use, it's Red Devil that's going to be THE choice of GPU for me, after all. Overall best noise and cooling, while having great performance as well. Sounds all in all great to me that. That leads me to this list:
> CPU: *Ryzen 5 3600* instead of the 3700X (according to reviews and others, it seems like 3600 has great performance for my purposes and goes well with the other components on the list while also costing about $155 less than the 3700X...)
> GPU: *PowerColor Red Devil 5700 XT 8gb* (quiet, great cooling and performs great + great price among the 5700 XT gpus that are available)
> CPU Cooler: *Scythe Ninja 5* (in about all the reviews, it's gotten THE best and most solid results in terms of quietness, performance AND costing even less than the D15... a no-brainer this!)
> ...


Nah stick to 3200 c16,also look for patriot Viper 3400 c16, they're best bang for the buck here,dunno about your price.


----------



## winterwonderland (Oct 20, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> Nah stick to 3200 c16,also look for patriot Viper 3400 c16, they're best bang for the buck here,dunno about your price.



Found them here as well. It's these, right: Patriot Viper 4 Red DDR4 3400MHz 2x8GB (PV416G340C6K) - They cost exactly $20 more than Ripjaws V Black 3200MHz... What you reckon about them? I see some also recommend the G.Skill Ripjaws V Red DDR4 3600MHz 2x8GB (F4-3600C19D-16GVRB), but i am not on sure them vs the Viper you suggest.... The V Red cost $15 less than the Viper you suggested. Any inputs on that?


----------



## winterwonderland (Oct 21, 2019)

After doing some digging, the *Red V memory *seems to be a great choice for me in terms of value and performance overall, though it's not as good as the Viper that @cucker tarlson mentioned. But, are the Viper worth it vs the Red V since the Viper are $15 more expensie..? Hmm..


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 21, 2019)

stick to cheap 3200 c16.
g.skill or patriot prefereably.

if you can find 5700xt red devil 115usd cheaper than 2070 super gaming x then it's better in terms of value.
I paid ~80 usd more than custom 5700xt's cost for my trio and got two games,but since you can't find that good of a deal then go with 5700xt.

that's a really good build.quality parts that will deliver for years.


btw,wouldn't you wanna go dual screen,24" 144hz for gaming + 27"  1440p for work instead of this big ass 32" display ? cause that's doable in this budget and I'm loving it personally.

like 24G2U (144hz FHD IPS) + LC27JG50QUXEN (144hz 1440p VA)

won't cost much more than this LG alone.Just my opinion,but 32" computer screens are stupid and dual monitor setups are awesome.Can't imagine going back to single monitor.


----------



## winterwonderland (Oct 22, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> stick to cheap 3200 c16.
> g.skill or patriot prefereably.
> 
> if you can find 5700xt red devil 115usd cheaper than 2070 super gaming x then it's better in terms of value.
> ...



Cheap 3200? Then it gotta be the G.Skill Black V that @NoJuan999 pointed out in the first place. It's the cheapest memory i've found so far that's 3200 C16 with great reviews. The alternatives i have, are the 2 others i mentioned; Red V and the Vipers you found.

Yes, i guess i am fairly set on the Red Devil now, yes. Quiet, not overly hot, performs great for my purposes. Btw, what'st he deal with 2xHDMI vs 3xDP? what's the extra HDMI for, i mean?


regarding the monitors, i need to explain a little.

first, here is the setup i have right now:


_Bottom left + right = BenQ 22" monitors that i've had for about 10 years or so.
Top left = Dell 19" that i've had for even longer.... lol.
Top right = Sony 48" W605 TV..._

So, as you can see, im in major need to upgrade these monitors. The TV i mostly use for movies/streams/watch stuff on, but will be used for consoles, retro games etc. in the future.

I am still trying to figure out which screens to get and put where, particularly the top right and bottom right... My initial plan was to get 3x24" (or 2x24" + 1x27") and a monitor arm (Arctic Z3 Pro or something) that will replace the top left and right monitors. That way, all 3 screens will be lined up next to each other. Then for the bottom screen, i was planning to have the LG 32". 2 reasons for that: 1) i am heavily near-sighted (for now, planning to have a surgery), and this 22" is simply too little for me to work with. I tire my eyes out too much on this 22" monitor. 2) we have these "movie/gaming nights with friends" that we do here, so that 32" screen would be great to have in place so we can do some couch multiplayer gaming or watch a movie on it. The 48" you see, is now placed TOO high, which is not good for the neck at all, so that's why it's gonna be moved, one way or another. I have also tried to sit in front of the 32" LG i mentioned, i really love the feel of the whole monitor. Looks great too.

Now, regarding the monitors you suggest, i reckon they are some good finds, tbh. Particularly the AOC. It has a good price too. Will be looking into replacing my 22" monitors with them instead. I like that 27" curved one you mentioned, but i am not sure where i could place it. But yeah, definitely some monitors that interest me a lot, for sure.

*Well, i am absolutely open for any inputs on the whole monitor-talk, if you (or anyone else) have any suggestions.*

Remember, i will not be ordering anything until the end of next month, so there's still good enough time to find the appropriate solutions for me and my purposes.

I am glad that we are getting onboard with the whole system, though! And yes, even to me, it all sounds well-balanced with great performance, awesome features and one that will definitely last for years to come. Much appreciated for the help and advises.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 22, 2019)

Imo limit yourself to two good monitors on desk and put the tv on the wall if possibile


----------



## winterwonderland (Oct 22, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> Imo limit yourself to two good monitors on desk and put the tv on the wall if possibile



I really wish i could've put the tv on the wall... :/

Well, i -must- have at least 4 monitors. It'll ease my work by a ton instead of cramping things up on 1 monitor. 

I guess that now the question is whether to go for 3x24" or to just buy a super ultra wide monitor instead... Samsung C49J890 would end up costing the same as 3x24" of those AOC... I see it's not an easy choice, for sure...


----------



## holyprof (Oct 22, 2019)

First of all, that Samsung monitor you mentioned looks sweet, but is a bit too "ultra-wide". C'mon, a 49" screen with only 1080 vertical pixels? It's like 2x27" FullHD panels glued together. The pixels will be huge (not very good for photo editing). If there is a monitor with 3840x1440 now that would be perfect.

I'm currently using a WQHD (2560x1440) 24" monitor as main and have an old 4:3 1280x1024 17" as a secondary (which happens to have vertical mode and is exactly as high as the 24" main when in portrait mode).

Most games nowadays support windowed mode without performance penalty so if i had a 27"-28" ultrawide monitor it would give me similar screen real estate without the problems of multi-monitor setups.

Or to put it in other words, single big monitor has all the advantages of two smaller with same or similar screen real estate, but has some unique advantages like no differences in colour calibration, brightness, contrast and gamma between the two and 100% support for programs that don't play nice with multi-monitor.

BTW, what are you using the 3x24" monitors for? Stock market, video surveillance, 1000 linux terminals or ... ?


----------



## Arjai (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 23, 2019)

holyprof said:


> Or to put it in other words, single big monitor has *all *the advantages of two smaller


none.
The main advantage of having two monitors is that there are two monitors.
A big monitor is big but the resolution is the same as on a small one.
If you work and game then dual/triple monitor setups are by far the better option.


----------



## holyprof (Oct 23, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> none.
> The main advantage of having two monitors is that there are two monitors.
> A big monitor is big but the resolution is the same as on a small one.
> If you work and game then dual/triple monitor setups are by far the better option.


That's not what i meant, my comparison is, for example, 2x 24" 1920x1080 monitors vs single ultawide 3840x1080 one. Same pixel count, just no frame in the middle.
Or 4x full HD monitors vs one 4K (with twice the diagonal like 4x24" vs one 48") - all the advantages, no frames in the middle, no problems with software that doesn't recognize multi-monitors, no special desktop VESA support, no 3 additional HDMI/DP cables.
Only single disadvantage is higher price maybe, haven't done studies about that. 4x 24" monitors + extra cables + desktop stand MIGHT be slightly cheaper than single 48" 4K monitor.

To make it simpler, I'll just look at 60Hz 5ms IPS monitors in USA site pcpartpicker so it's not a full market research.

Full HD 24" is around $120-180, average $150.
Rosewill RMS-DDM05 Dual Monitor Desk Mount  - around $55
let's suppose the monitors bring a HDMI or DP cable (not always the case but)
so the multi-monitor costs 4x150 + 2x55 = $710

Acer ET430K 4K 5ms 60Hz IPS monitor is around $600

So if you go for the cheapest 24" monitors, you get approximately the same final price.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 23, 2019)

holyprof said:


> That's not what i meant, my comparison is, for example, 2x 24" 1920x1080 monitors vs single ultawide 3840x1080 one. Same pixel count, just no frame in the middle.
> Or 4x full HD monitors vs one 4K (with twice the diagonal like 4x24" vs one 48") - all the advantages, no frames in the middle, no problems with software that doesn't recognize multi-monitors, no special desktop VESA support, no 3 additional HDMI/DP cables.
> Only single disadvantage is higher price maybe, haven't done studies about that. 4x 24" monitors + extra cables + desktop stand MIGHT be slightly cheaper than single 48" 4K monitor.
> 
> ...


still having one is not having three,which is the point of having three.
the point of having three monitors is not just having the real estate but having three monitors.

best way is get a gaming one that does okay for work (like a 1080p IPS 144hz) and another one for work that uses more than 60hz (like 1440p 100/120hz VA) cause 100hz+ makes working more pleasant too.


----------



## winterwonderland (Oct 23, 2019)

holyprof said:


> First of all, that Samsung monitor you mentioned looks sweet, but is a bit too "ultra-wide". C'mon, a 49" screen with only 1080 vertical pixels? It's like 2x27" FullHD panels glued together. The pixels will be huge (not very good for photo editing). If there is a monitor with 3840x1440 now that would be perfect.
> 
> I'm currently using a WQHD (2560x1440) 24" monitor as main and have an old 4:3 1280x1024 17" as a secondary (which happens to have vertical mode and is exactly as high as the 24" main when in portrait mode).
> 
> ...





Arjai said:


>





cucker tarlson said:


> still having one is not having three,which is the point of having three.
> the point of having three monitors is not just having the real estate but having three monitors.
> 
> best way is get a gaming one that does okay for work (like a 1080p IPS 144hz) and another one for work that uses more than 60hz (like 1440p 100/120hz VA) cause 100hz+ makes working more pleasant too.



Actually, i am using the monitors mainly for various statistical and analyzing data for sports sites, players, games and teams. All that while having several streams up and running while also multi-tasking some other things. That is why i need at least 4x monitors to work with. Anything less than 4 would not work for me, unfortunately. I also tried using a friends ultra wide to "split" the work on 1 monitor, but that didn't go too well and was quite troublesome as well. At least for my purposes. That is why i am looking into getting 3x monitors that i have ABOVE a bigger monitor which will be on the bottom. Kinda like this, except the biggest monitor will be where the small monitors are aka 3x smaller monitors above the bigger monitor:


The reason i want the bigger monitor on the bottom is because right now, i have it on top, as shown few posts ago, and that's not good for the neck. Another important factor is that the bigger screen will be easy to see for my visitors that come over as we tend to have movie/game nights. That's also why i want the bottom monitor to be bigger than 27", hence why i mentioned that LG 32"...

I know i am making things complicated, but i believe that will be the way to go for me in the end. Remember, i am not planning to do any excessive gaming. More like casual gaming. AND whenever i will game, i will not game FPS-games...

!! ALSO !!
5700XT Red Devil vs Nitro+... they are both about the same price now.  Most of the shops around here have taken down the price of the Nitro+ a notch, and it seems to be permanent too! Both the cards cost now the same, actually. Red Devil still seems to be the choice, but i'll wait and see what happens within next month, hehe.


----------



## holyprof (Oct 24, 2019)

minstreless said:


> Actually, i am using the monitors mainly for various statistical and analyzing data for sports sites, players, games and teams. All that while having several streams up and running while also multi-tasking some other things. That is why i need at least 4x monitors to work with. Anything less than 4 would not work for me, unfortunately. I also tried using a friends ultra wide to "split" the work on 1 monitor, but that didn't go too well and was quite troublesome as well. At least for my purposes. That is why i am looking into getting 3x monitors that i have ABOVE a bigger monitor which will be on the bottom. Kinda like this, except the biggest monitor will be where the small monitors are aka 3x smaller monitors above the bigger monitor:
> View attachment 134777
> 
> The reason i want the bigger monitor on the bottom is because right now, i have it on top, as shown few posts ago, and that's not good for the neck. Another important factor is that the bigger screen will be easy to see for my visitors that come over as we tend to have movie/game nights. That's also why i want the bottom monitor to be bigger than 27", hence why i mentioned that LG 32"...
> ...


Nice looking setup! That image helps a lot to understand your monitor configuration. Maybe keep the 3 you already have, and buy 1 ultrawide to put below them. Most modern games support ultrawide ratios. If you play simulator games like Eurotruck / American truck, or any other driving or flight simulator, a curved ultrawide would be alwesome. I think there are lots of adventure / shooter single player games that support ultrawide as well. Ultrawide is kind of "banned" from competitive PvP because it would give those who use them an unfair advantage.

Or maybe, get the 32" you mentioned and put it below the 3 you already have (or the 3 x 24" you plan on buying).


----------



## winterwonderland (Oct 27, 2019)

Question: I know i have mentioned X570-F Gaming mobo few times now, but are there other similar mobos out there that are cheaper than that but would work equally good for my setup, perhaps? I mean, by the looks of it, there are a dozen choices for me when it comes to X570 mobo. I am simply asking if X570-F is that much more worth for me than -P, which is about $89-90 difference in price (10 NOK = $1'ish).. What am i missing out on if i go for a cheaper X570 mobo? Any thoughts on that, @NoJuan999 @cucker tarlson @holyprof and others?



holyprof said:


> Nice looking setup! That image helps a lot to understand your monitor configuration. Maybe keep the 3 you already have, and buy 1 ultrawide to put below them. Most modern games support ultrawide ratios. If you play simulator games like Eurotruck / American truck, or any other driving or flight simulator, a curved ultrawide would be alwesome. I think there are lots of adventure / shooter single player games that support ultrawide as well. Ultrawide is kind of "banned" from competitive PvP because it would give those who use them an unfair advantage.
> 
> Or maybe, get the 32" you mentioned and put it below the 3 you already have (or the 3 x 24" you plan on buying).



Actually, i've finalized it all now. Even made measurements. I'll actually go for LG 43" UD79 and Samsung C27JG50 curved that was mentioned earlier. Those screens will fit my purposes greatly, and both monitors for $550 in total, i cannot say no to that, to be honest.


----------



## holyprof (Oct 27, 2019)

Nice, post a picture after you have all set up.


----------

